# Make your own Bra's



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

This site has lots of things in it, crafts galore, even how to make your own bra's. http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/bramakinglingerie1.htm


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I won't be making a bra but there was a lot of interesting information. Thank you.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is a neat site, thanks for sharing. I took a lingerie class many years ago and learned to make slips and panties, but not bras.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Haven't worn one since I had bilateral mastectomy & reconstruction 12 years ago. Fake boobs don't sag!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Forty years ago, before they had bras with double A cups, I made bras for a daughter who had nice rib cage, just not much on it. She needed a bra so girls in gym class didn't poke fun. Not that hard to do, just took patience but when smaller bra sizes became available, I never made another.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a good website to bookmark - there is so much information on it.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Why would one want to?


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you. This site is a treasure trove!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

To get a decent fit!


----------



## Paj (Jan 7, 2017)

My daughter is a 32DDD - try to find that just about anywhere, and if you do find it, do you really want to pay $80 for a bra? THAT's why you want to make your own!


----------



## lookingpast (Jun 8, 2016)

This is a great site....thanks for posting it. I've made my own bras for years and just love 'em.


----------



## lookingpast (Jun 8, 2016)

They fit better


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Contrary to many women who would not ever want to make theirs, I have made mine for years. I am not hard to "fit" but I hate to pay the extraordinarily high (in my opinion) prices for today's bras. I can sew, so took one of my commercial bras and measured and measured and measured to make and tweak a pattern for myself. As I have gotten older, my requirement for bras have gotten more rigid in my standards of choice. I am working on making a knitting pattern for me, as one of my requirements has risen in priority -- comfort and softness. I have been able to find several "easy" patterns for bras, but in less buxom sizes, and I am a "D" and can't stand for body parts to sag in my bras (something which has sadly become more of a problem as I age). It has been an interesting experiment (I started with a knitting pattern from Blue Sky knitting patterns and have been experimenting in customizing for myself), as I also have to have stitches that are small enough so that the individual stiches don't show through the top I might be wearing making my chest look all "bumpy". Thanks for the site; I look forward to studying it.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

I find this very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Years ago I had a pattern for a bra that fit me perfectly. And they were so easy to make. Wish I still had it.I think it was a stretch and sew pattern.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Haven't worn one since I had bilateral mastectomy & reconstruction 12 years ago. Fake boobs don't sag!


Same here only 7 years ago, even went from a D to a C.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Several places have them; here is one. http://www.sewsassy.com/BraProducts/kwik-sew-bra-patterns.html

I have also started with swim suit patterns


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I have the class from Craftsy. Great information and tips.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Back in the mid 90's, I went to Robinson's dept. store to buy a bra. Most all the bras were the underwire type, which bother me too much to wear. The other type had too much sewn in padding. After spending a good two hours there trying on bras, I walked out without buying one. None of them fit right. The following week, I got the adult education class schedule in the mail & saw that they were offering a lingerie class. I took the class & made my own bras. I also made some fancy underwear, camisoles, whole & half slips for myself & for gifts. I loved the class & it was fun buying the lace and silky fabrics for whatever I was making. If more people knew how easy it was to make their own lingerie, they would realize how overpriced it is. The lingerie prices at Victoria's Secret seem so ridiculous to me because I know I could sew a fancy lacy pair of panties in about an hour or less & a whole lot cheaper. Mostly you pay for the designer name. They can charge $20 & up for a pair of panties that's just a small triangle or two of fabric connected with a little lace & elastic. When I sew it myself, I have fun playing with the lace to create my own style in the colors I want. The best part is that I can customize the bra by sewing in the support where I need it. It doesn't take that long to make a bra...maybe an evening. I still have a good stash of my lingerie supplies...lace trims, special fabrics, elastics, etc. There is even a store not too far from me where I can buy the special stretch laces at bargain prices.


----------



## lookingpast (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh gosh yes!! I hadn't thought about knitting/crocheting one, but have found them remarkably easy to sew. There are lots of good patterns out there....check out the class on craftsy on bra making, but I've found the best is Anne St. Claire at Needle Nook Fabrics in Witchita Kansas. Her classes are fabulous!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I've considered a class for bras, which one is the best?


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone have a good site to buy supplies? I don't think I can buy them locally


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

There are many sources on Google.

https://www.google.com/search?q=lingerie+sewing+supplies&ie=&oe=


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this site, http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/bramakinglingerie1.htm


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

crispie said:


> Several places have them; here is one. http://www.sewsassy.com/BraProducts/kwik-sew-bra-patterns.html
> 
> I have also started with swim suit patterns


I looked at these but they don't include my cup size dddd or g. If I understand the sister bra sizing, I could increase the band and decrease the cup by 1 measurement. can someone confirm if these patterns can be personalized by swapping the larger cup for the smaller band to make a 36 DDDD/G or where I could find a pattern for this size?


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I looked at these but they don't include my cup size dddd or g. If I understand the sister bra sizing, I could increase the band and decrease the cup by 1 measurement. can someone confirm if these patterns can be personalized by swapping the larger cup for the smaller band to make a 36 DDDD/G or where I could find a pattern for this size?


Oh, heavens yes! I still have my Kwik-Sew patterns from my lingerie class from years ago. You can easily interchange the pattern pieces (cup & band) to customize the bra to your size. Haven't looked at the pattern in a long time; but I do remember that the pattern gives bra sizes from AA to the double D sizes. You could even measure & copy the cup size from an old bra that fits you well. Joann's still carries the Kwik-Sew patterns; or you can order them online. The patterns are printed on sturdy white paper & the lines for the different sizes are color coded & easy to follow. Kept the original pattern intact & traced the pieces for my size on a see-thru interfacing tissue that I could cut. Also, lingerie fabrics are knits & don't ravel like woven fabrics...very easy to cut & sew.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you I was hoping for that answer :sm24:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I just checked pinterest and have found a lot of information for making these, including a free downloadable pattern


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I just checked pinterest and have found a lot of information for making these, including a free downloadable pattern


Great! Give it a try. It's a lot easier than you might think. Most of the bras I see in the stores today are made of the bathing suit material (Lycra or Spandex) which is quite durable. You could use that instead of the Powernet or Power Mesh; but it might be best to use the supplies your pattern recommends. Anyway, here is a link to supplies & fabric sources. Just scroll down past the supplies list to find a list of the sources.

http://www.orange-lingerie.com/resources/


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you


----------

